# No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p0



## Aknot (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear forum.

When running:
`freebsd-update fetch`

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p0.
```

`freebsd-update install`

```
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD srv02 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014
root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Shouldn't we be on a higher patchlevel after this?


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 9, 2014)

Why? There have not been patches to the 10.0-RELEASE branch since its release. See the releng branch logs here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/


----------



## Beastie (Mar 9, 2014)

The latest security advisory dates back to mid-January. FreeBSD 10 was released on January 20. In other words, there are no updates to fetch.

Note that freebsd-update(8) will only update _-RELEASE_ branches. You will never get -STABLE, if that's what you were wondering about.


----------



## Aknot (Apr 10, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> The latest security advisory dates back to mid-January. FreeBSD 10 was released on January 20. In other words, there are no updates to fetch.
> 
> Note that freebsd-update(8) will only update _-RELEASE_ branches. You will never get -STABLE, if that's what you were wondering about.



Thanks for clearing that out Beastie


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a note, FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 was released yesterday.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisor ... penssl.asc


----------



## Aknot (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks SirDice! On to that right now, just having a small php55 issue (i hope) before restarting the server.


----------



## Aknot (Apr 10, 2014)

```
FreeBSD srv02 10.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Tue Apr  8 06:45:06 UTC 2014
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

 :beer


----------

